# UFC Fantasy Draft: The Second Coming!



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*Last Updated: 10/25/07*​
*Latest News:*
Anderson Silva destroys Rich Franklin, again to retain the middleweight championship at UFC 77. Kalib Starnes receives a nasty, fight stopping, cut courtesy of Alan Belcher. The former champion Tim Sylvia made his triumph return as he defeated the (previously) undefeated Brandon Vera.

The top 3 players are now neck-and-neck. It is still anyone's game.

*Please make sure that I have not made a mistake in the tally; inform me of any mistakes ASAP.*



Alex_Delarge said:


> The scoring system would go something like this.
> If your fighter is on the card, +3 points
> If your fighter wins their fight, +5 points
> If your fighter is in a title fight (champ/challenger), +5 points
> ...


*Participants:*
1. Captain_Austral
- Quinton Jackson, Sean Sherk, Jens Pulver, Hermes Franca, and Eddie Sanchez

2. libertywrestler
- Rashad Evans, Michael Bisping, Mirko Cro Cop, Yushin Okami, and Kendall Grove

3. CroKid
- Deigo Sanchez, Mike Swick, Andrei Arlovski, Chris Leben, and Terry Martin

4. WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD]
- BJ Penn, Heath Herring, Ryoto Machida, Nate Marquardt, and Martin Kampmann

5. brownpimp88
- Tim Sylvia, Matt Hughes, Tito Ortiz, Joe Stevenson, and Forrest Griffin

6. Halebop
- Anderson Silva, Karo Parisyan, Jon Fitch, Travis Lutter, and Dennis Silver

7. vushvush
- Georges St. Pierre, Renato Sobral, Keith Jardine, Josh Koscheck, and Scott Smith

8. Soleks
- Rich Franklin, Melvin Guillard, Randy Couture, Tyson Griffin, and Josh Burkman

9. KillerG
- Chuck Liddell, Takanori Gomi, Matt Serra, Jason Macdonald, and Matt Hamill

*Fight Results*
UFN 11
Hazelett wins via submission (armbar) at 1:14 of round one.
Alves wins via submission (kicks) at 4:04 of round two.
Miller wins via unanimous decision.
Cummo wins via TKO (strikes) at 1:45 of round one.
Maynard wins via KO at 0:09 of round one.
Quarry wins via KO at 0:44 of round three.
Diaz wins via submission (guillotine choke) at 4:10 of round one.
Leben wins via KO at 3:56 of round three.
Florian wins via submission (rear naked choke) at 4:40 of round one.

UFC 76: Knockout
Wiman defeats Omigawa by unanimous judges' decision. Judges scored the bout 30-27, 29-28, and 29-28 for Wiman.
Wellisch defeats Junk by submission (heel hook) at 3:19 of round one.
Stephens defeats Saraieva by unanimous judges' decision. All three judges scored the bout 30-27 for Stephens. 
Clementi defeats Johnson by submission (rear naked choke) at 3:05 of round two.
Griffin defeats Tavares by unanimous judges' decision. Judges scored the bout 29-28, 29-28, and 30-27 for Griffin.
Machida defeats Nakamura by unanimous judges' decision. All three judges scored the bout 30-27 for Machida.
Fitch defeats Sanchez by split judges' decision. Judges scored the bout 30-27 and 29-28 for Fitch, and 29-28 for Sanchez.
Griffin defeats Rua by submission (rear naked choke) at 4:45 of round three.
In the main event, Keith Jardine defeats Chuck Liddell by split judges' decision. Judges scored the bout 29-28 and 29-28 for Jardine, and 29-28 for Liddell.

UFC 77: Hostile Terrortory
The scores were initially announced as 29-28 for Black, 29-28 for Grice, and 28-28, and the bout was ruled a split draw. An announcement was then made in the arena that the scores had been miscalculated. Grice was awarded the victory, but the corrected scores were not announced.
Burkman defeated Petz by split decision. Judges scored the bout 29-28 for Burkman (twice) and 29-28 for Petz.
Maia defeated Jensen by submission at 2:40 of the first round with a rear naked choke.
Okami defeated MacDonald by unanimous decision. All three judges scored the bout 30-27.
Belcher defeated Starnes by TKO at 1:39 of round two due to doctor stoppage. 
Bonnar defeated Schafer by TKO (Strikes) at 2:47 of round two.
Robinson defeated Gurgel by unanimous decision. The judges scored the bout 29-28, 29-27 and 29-27.
Sylvia defeated Vera by unanimous decision.
Silva defeated Franklin by TKO (Strikes) at 1:07 of the second round to retain the Middleweight title.

*Standings*
1. Soleks ... 108pts
2. Halebop ... 104pts
3. Captain_Austral ... 91pts
4. brownpimp ... 83pts
5. libertywrestler 82pts
6. WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD] ... 68pts
7. CroKid ... 48pts
8. KillerG ... 42pts
9. vushvush ... 40pt

*Prizes*
First place receives 30k, a gift, and +rep
Second place receives 10k and +rep
Third place receives +rep
Last place receives a gag prize of $1.00 (lol)​


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Yea sign me up.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

for gods sake i am iiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnn.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I am in.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok well i guess im up first and i will choose Mirko Filipovic


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

ok obviously it hasnt started yet so i got a bit ahead of myself.


----------



## <M>MA (Nov 20, 2006)

^.^ Nice


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

Put Me In Coach


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Sign me up.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, only 2 more slots left.

Please note that inactive members will be replaced!


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

IM IN....when is the draft


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

i'll play w00t


----------



## JawShattera (Nov 1, 2006)

If i can be fedor ill play.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Im in!

When do we start picking?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

JawShattera said:


> If i can be fedor ill play.


This is for UFC fighters only, go to the PRIDE section for their draft.

Sorry NaChOmAmA, all entries are full now ... but I'll make an exception and add you since I am only doing 3 rounds. :thumbsup: 

Check the first page for latest updates.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wheres KillerG? He has the first pick


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

I think we owe a big thanks to the lovely Rachelle Leah. Thanks Rachelle I proposed a new scoring system in the original fantasy league take a look.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

philjitsu said:


> I think we owe a big thanks to the lovely Rachelle Leah. Thanks Rachelle I proposed a new scoring system in the original fantasy league take a look.


Lol, I hope you don't think that is me in that avatar.

I am a male. Those wonderful bouncing breasts are taken from another site, I have no clue as to who owns them. Rachelle Leah is the original octagon girl.


----------



## HaTe (Dec 28, 2006)

ill play too


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

I was just making sure that this draft lasts for a year right?


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

we gotta set a time when we start the draft, and a time period for how long you have to make your pick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yes, this draft lasts for a year.

The draft picks start now, you have 48hrs after the previous user's pick. This is why I expect people to be active. I will remove those who are not and replace them with someone else.

Please check the first page for the latest updates.


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

heres my proposal.....everyone PM's the thread starter a list 20 guys they would want. Then, after he determines the order, he goes down the lists and gives the people who they chose by process of elimination. Its a long task but its accurate and less time consuming


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

so i'm not second to pick i'm just listed second as a participant, thanks also rated for getting things started


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

can somebody sticky this thread


----------



## philjitsu (Jan 1, 2007)

Rated said:


> Lol, I hope you don't think that is me in that avatar.
> 
> I am a male. Those wonderful bouncing breasts are taken from another site, I have no clue as to who owns them. Rachelle Leah is the original octagon girl.


I was pretty sure that wasn't you. But just let me pretend. Anyways this is like the third time I made a comment like this and now you say something. Lets never speak of this again.

I have an anouncment to make. I will be holding additions for my spot the #4 pick in this draft because Im already in the other one. But who ever gets it better take good care of my baby and also know that this is killing me to give up this spot, so you better really want it. Just email me and tell me why you should have my spot. Jiggly avatars are a plus.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Whoever is first hurry up and get online and pick!!!!!!


----------



## Musso3656 (Jan 2, 2007)

how did you guys get in? Ima nub but I know alto about the UFC.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

TKO77 said:


> hey i was j/w if i could change where it says junior under my name to something else? how do i do it?


Your title changes with additional posts.

Um, there looks like there might be a lot of inactive people who decided to join ... which is very annoying. I am going to PM most of the entries member (since some of you guys are very active) and whoever does not reply back within 48hrs will be removed.

*Edit:* philjitsu, are you planning on quitting? =\


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hurry up man.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I am second in the draft and extremely hungover so I am laying around and checking back often my pick will go quickly.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

All this waiting, tut tut, let me just start it, pleeeeaaasssse


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Right im not quite up to date on this....

How many in total do i get to choose... first time playing w00t. Sorry for the delay guys, appologies 

Guess i will start with Chuck Lidell, he's a fave, never loses


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Anderson "Before you make fun of my fur coat, have you seen me in the octagon, son?" Silva.


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

I take Cro Cop


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

God I hate you both. Now i have to re think who im going to pick.



ok Diego Sanchez for me.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

whose turn is it


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

It is CTFlyingKnee's turn. This draft is starting to pick up just need to keep rolling.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

are you in the draft


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

ok i see you are right after me lol


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Yea I'm kind of pissed I ended up that far back in the draft.Won't be able to pick any of the really dominant guys. I'll have to settle for rising stars.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay great, things are picking up.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

well i'm basically in the same boat but i was actually here second after austral that's why i was listed at the top of the participants list under austral we complained first lol


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

Im confused, do we only get to pick ONE fighter for the WHOLE year?

Or does it come back around????

Im new to this, but love it all w00t


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

Rated said:


> Okay great, things are picking up.


yeah it looks that way we just need to make sure we get done with atleast the first round before the fight night jan 25:thumbsup:


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

KillerG said:


> Im confused, do we only get to pick ONE fighter for the WHOLE year?
> 
> Or does it come back around????
> 
> Im new to this, but love it all w00t


it looks like we'll get three fighters since rated said there's three rounds so i think we'll get three fighters for the whole year


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Quinton Rampage Jackson


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

woah didnt realize it was my turn.....sorry about that ill take Matt Hughes


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

whoeves running this really should post who has picked who.....i got confused and picked people that have already been picked haha


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Please read the first page!

All the updates will be on the very first page so you don't have to scan through the entire thread. =\


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Someone sticky this, and please pm me when it is my turn.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

If someone fails to make the call I would love a shot..Thanks


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Where is WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD]? We were going pretty fast until we got to him. How much more time until we fill in a replacement?


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

The set time limit was 48 hours to complete your pick after that you loose it. And then i guess we let the next person in line make a pick, and then add someone, but they get last pick? double check witht he person who started the thread. their decision.


----------



## asskicker (Aug 27, 2006)

Soleks said:


> Where is WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD]? We were going pretty fast until we got to him. How much more time until we fill in a replacement?


PM Wouldluv2fightu and remind him. He gets on often enough that you can wait on him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Damn I didn't even know this thread existed until just now. Sorry for the hold up I was confused with all the PMs I thought people were telling me it was my turn for the PRIDE draft, and I'm like uhhh no it's not what the hell is going on? Then I happened to see this thread and saw I was invited to this one so THANKS!

MY Pick:

BJ Penn


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

great pick bj was my second round choice, now it's brownpimps turn to pick


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tim Sylvia


----------



## CTFlyingKnee (Jul 5, 2006)

im withdrawing from this.....wont be on here much for a while (personal reasons) Matt Hughes is now on the market


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

physioman your up so get on here and have your shot


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

someone might wanna pm him i havn't seen him on here alot


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I have PM'd him 1 1/2 days ago, I'll give him another day before I remove him.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds good, if he loses his spot you could give it to sterling i think he has asked to be in if anyone has to leave


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

Im just wondering why my pick of rampage wasnt posted under my name yet? Do I not get a pick or when do I get to pick my 2nd guy?

Thanks

NaChOmAmA


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

It is not your turn to pick yet. Please read the first page.

Why was this unsticky'd? ...


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

I think we have given physioman enough time dont you think? Time to find someone that will actually be on this forum often.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, alright.

He does not look like he's coming back so I removed him. Your turn Captain.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Ill take Quinton Jackson


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

Ill take that empty spot, and ill move to eh bottom of the list if that helps everyone?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hello, let's quick this up.

vushvush your up.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

daman5, I already got a PM from someone who said he wanted to get in the draft if there is an open slot. However, if he does not reply to me soon, I will give you that spot instead.

List is updated.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i don't think he's been on in awhile either someone might need to replace him


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

You guys are giving up GSP? Free points for Matt Serra title defense!?!?!?

I will take it.


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

uhhh it says number 13 picks first, and im number 13 and I havent even gotten a chance to pick at all...i said rampage awhile ago and now someone else has rampage listed under their name.

pfftt


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> uhhh it says number 13 picks first, and im number 13 and I havent even gotten a chance to pick at all...i said rampage awhile ago and now someone else has rampage listed under their name.
> 
> pfftt


That was a typo, sorry. I was doing a late night edit and I messed that up (I had to remove someone from the list so I had to change the numbers).

You are last to pick, the lottery was random.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

then i guess it's my turn, future lhw champ... rashad evans


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Well guess I'll have to go with the Jim Carrey look a like. 
Rich Franklin. You can get your belt back man.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Soleks,

Good Luck Bro! Just kidding I hope Anderson whips Rich's ass again! (joking)


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

Soleks said:


> Well guess I'll have to go with the Jim Carrey look a like.
> Rich Franklin. You can get your belt back man.


wow i've thought the same thing about rich and carrey, by the way Jim Carrey is hilarious


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Halebop said:


> Soleks,
> 
> Good Luck Bro! Just kidding I hope Anderson whips Rich's ass again! (joking)


Ok we'll see. Chuck got dominated by Randy the first time around then came back and knocked him out twice. Not saying that how the rematch is going to go with Rich but Chuck did show everyone that it is possible to come back from defeat.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Soleks said:


> Ok we'll see. Chuck got dominated by Randy the first time around then came back and knocked him out twice. Not saying that how the rematch is going to go with Rich but Chuck did show everyone that it is possible to come back from defeat.


You are exactly right. I haven't written off Rich Franklin by a long shot. If we face each other in this Fantasy UFC thing, may the best man win. I am really excited to get this thing going.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

LMAO nice avatar Halebop :laugh: :thumbsup: Must be a Jardine fan


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Is philjitsu still in the draft or did he give his spot to someone else?


----------



## NaChOmAmA (Oct 27, 2006)

There is only 1 problem having 13 people in a UFC draft....there arent 13 decent fighters in the UFC...

NaChOmAmA

Im just gonna pick people who I KNOW will loose then ill keep my own point system according to how fast they loose!


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> LMAO nice avatar Halebop :laugh: :thumbsup: Must be a Jardine fan



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Dude, I was going to give you credit in my sig for finding this pic but I figured only a few of us would even give the picture a second look:laugh: That is easily my favorite thread from here since I joined. I still go back and read it sometimes.:laugh: 

And I like Jardine for sure. I was saying in another thread, call me a bandwagon of one but it really was hard to get interested in the guy since UFC was basically marketing him out the back door. I mean Mike Nickels(sp) v. Jardine was supposed to happen in Oct....yeah that would have been reeeeeal good for Jardine.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

NaChOmAmA said:


> There is only 1 problem having 13 people in a UFC draft....there arent 13 decent fighters in the UFC...
> 
> NaChOmAmA
> 
> Im just gonna pick people who I KNOW will loose then ill keep my own point system according to how fast they loose!


Well, that is one of the reasons that I decided to only have a 3 round draft pick instead of 5 like the original one.

I think there are sufficient fighters to choose from, especially with the rising talent pool. You just need to delve deeper into the roster to find those exceptional fighters.


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

w00t, im in, just let me know when i can pick!! and whos spot i took over


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i think phil may be in another draft but i don't know if he's still in this one


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Lets get this going man.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Well we don't know who is going next. Who do we fill philjitsu's spot with? Do we move everyone up one spot in the draft or do we get someone to fill that spot? We could just give the spot to daman5.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I am waiting for phil to reply back.

If he does not by tommorow, I will remove him and continue with the draft. Seeing as how there are a few people who are dropping it, I may add another round if I feel there are enough good fighters to pick from.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

sounds good:thumbsup:


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

please can we move on this guy is being a d*ck he's not replying to the PRIDE one either so f*ck him let's move on.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

yeh this one is reeeeeeeealllly slow, we are up to the 4th round in the 3rd fantasy draft.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Well, I am sorry that it is taking so long, but I want to give some people a chance to pick.

Don't blame me if a few people are slow. I got rid of all the inactive people now and I updated the list.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

NaChOmAmA your up.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

only nachomama and daman left for round 1


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Come on guys, let's atleast get one round done.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

This is getting quite annoying man.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

They were quite active just a couple of days ago ...

If they don't pick by the end of Sunday, I'll remove them from the draft and I'll add in another round since our numbers are depleting.  

*You guys can PM me with a bunch of your choices and I will add them in the order of draft picks to get things running more smoothly.*


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

yeah they were active earlier, it's weird they havn't shown up yet


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

ok i think we need to move on with the draft please rated i think we've waited long enough


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

im here, ill put down my pick if i can still


----------



## daman5 (Oct 16, 2006)

If i can ill pick Shawn Shrek


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, updated. Please PM me your choices if you know you won't be active. That way, at least others do not have to wait for you!

daman5, pick again.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Rated I know I already messaged you about this but I wanted to ask everyone else. In a draft, if you have the first round draft pick then in the second round you would have the last pick. That why I don't think the draft picks should be random like they are. Because a person could end up with last picks in every round and not get any really good people. I won't quit if this is not changed but it would just make it fair for everyone in the draft.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

makes sense to me, it might be to late to change it though.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Daman5, Pick.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Ahem...PICK!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Man wtf is this? I this even going to finish?


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Man wtf is this? I this even going to finish?


Daman 5's profile says he is temporarily banned, who pics next. **** that guy, he deserves to be banned with the stupid bullshit he posts. Good ridance.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Looks like KillerG is up now. Rated, will Sherk go back into the mix since Daman 5 is banned. I prupose we don't pick up anyone new in his place to speed things up but you have done the leg work so whatever you want to do is cool with me.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, I had classes from 9am to 9pm today ...

Since he is banned, I will remove him and I will not add any new entries.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

since Takanori Gomi is apparently comeing to the UFC can i choose him?

is so

Takanori Gomi "The Fireball Kid"

it is


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

We are into the second round of this draft. That means you have had one pick. That means you understand how this works. That means you shouldn't need two days to make a pick. That means you should have the common courtesy to check this site 1 time a day....hell twice a day. We should be able to complete this draft before UFN 8. I say everyone agree to get on this site on Sunday night at 8pm EASTERN time. We can easily make our picks that way, one after the other. If you can't make that time, send Rated your top 8 or so pics. Whoever is your top available on your list on your turn is yours. This could easily be done in 1hr. Hell we could get a round 3 or 4 done that way. If you take two days to pick during this second round, I hope your pick gets KO'd in round 1.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I don't know why it takes people so long to pick.

I don't expect you to login everyday, but at least try for every other day. It only takes like 5min at the most!

For those people who have PM'd me, I might just decide to give them their choices first if people don't start picking sooner.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok Rated if WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD] does not get on some time today I say drop him to the end of the list and keep this thing going.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Soleks said:


> Ok Rated if WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD] does not get on some time today I say drop him to the end of the list and keep this thing going.


What do you mean? Is it my turn? I'm on everyday damnit! I don't think it's my turn yet. :dunno:


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

It's your turn LibertyWrestler picked Bisping and KillerG picked Gomi and your next in line. Just check the order on the first page.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh ok, my bad, the first page isn't updated correctly so I didn't know.

I'll take Heath Herring


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Matt Hughes


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

My favorite fighter is Diego, has been since day one but my second favorite fighter in UFC and probably just as equal to Diego is my pick: Karo"The Heat"Parisyan

Capt. Austral, you are up.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Sean Sherk


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I love this guy's knockouts and hope he tears up the rest of the lightweights. Melvin Guillard is my second round draft pick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the fast picks guys! I have updated the first page.

I skipped KillerG because this is for UFC fighters only and he picked Gomi. I gave him ample time to respond back but he has failed to do so.

You are up CroKid (I got your PM but all your picks were chosen).


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think Gomi is coming to the UFC and he took him because. He even said in his post.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

*ROUND ONE*
*1. Captain_Austral
- Quinton "Rampage" Jackson
2. libertywrestler
- Rashad Evans
3. CroKid
- Deigo "The Nightmare" Sanchez
4. AlexPR123
- Mirko "Cro Cop" Filipovic
5. WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD]
- BJ "The Prodigy" Penn
6. brownpimp88
- Tim "The Maine-iac" Sylvia
7. Halebop
- Anderson "The Spider" Silva
8. vushvush
- Georges "Rush" St. Pierre
9. Soleks
- Rich "Ace" Franklin
10. KillerG
- Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell*

*ROUND TWO*
*1. Liberty Wrestler
- Michael "The Count" Bisping
2. KillerG
- Takanori "The Fireball Kid" Gomi 
3. WouldLuv2FightU[POTHEAD]
- "The Texas Crazy Horse" Heath Herring
4. Brownpimp88
- Matt Hughes
5. Halebop
- Karo "The Heat" Parisyan
6. Captian_Austral
- Sean "The Muscle Shark" Sherk
7. Soleks
- Melvin "The Young Assassin" Guillard
8. CroKid
- NEXT PICK
9. vushvush
- 
10. AlexPR123
- *

Go CroKid.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

does my Takanori "The Fireball Kid" Gomi still stand then being as he's comeing to the UFC? Looks like it does...

The message said pic a UFC fighter and i had!!!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Gomi is not officially a UFC fighter though. He still represents PRIDE but the UFC may book him as a fighter (although I doubt it).

Well, I will let this pick go, but don't expect to earn much points with Gomi (if he even gets a chance to fight).


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Ill take Mike Swick.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Vushvush is up


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Vushvush, your turn.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I am actually waiting on AlexPR123, vushvush sent me his picks by PM already.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

stop PMing me every 5 minutes damnit..... look at page 1, I picked Babalu!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Rated said:


> I am actually waiting on AlexPR123, vushvush sent me his picks by PM already.


Alright my bad.

AlexPR123, whenever you see this, your up!


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

It has been over two days! WTF!


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Well I think we should just put him at the bottom of the third round draft and let him pick twice at the end of that. How many rounds are we doing ? Cause I know we shouldn't bump him from the list but he needs to get on and pick.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Lets move on. I say we also move the deadline up to 24 hrs. It is round 3. Most of the greats are gone. If you care enough get on once a day. If you don't.....well....Mike Nickels may "catch fire" good luck.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

If it takes you more then 2 days to reply, you should be gone. I move that Alex's picks be removed and he be gone fromt the draft.Vushvush, pick again.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Yea this has gotta be the slowest draft of all time. I can't even remember who I picked anymore. And I don't care enough at this point to look.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

who's next
?

when it gets my turn i'll have Matt the terra Serra if he's still up. If this ever finishes....


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Okay, so Rated has picks for Vushvush. Rated can you tell us what vushvush pick is. Or Vushvush will prolly want to adjust in light of Crocop being back in the draft. Eitherway, give vushvush a day and if he doesn't show up then give him whoever is on his list and then Crokid will be up. This is bullshit. Some of us pick within a couple of hours when it is our turn. If you don't extend that courtesy I don't care who you get, really. If you can't get on the internet to look at this draft everyday, you shouldn't have signe up.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Sorry, I have been quite busy at school recently.

I will remove AlexPR123 from the list, so Mirko is up for grabs now. I will assume that first draft pick wants Mirko. WouldLuv2Fight is up next.

*PLEASE PM ME YOUR PICKS IF YOU KNOW YOU WILL BE AWAY! LIST AT LEAST 5 FIGHTERS.*

*Edit:* Or try to come on Saturday at 9pm so we can finish this.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

wait... what..... I was next in line before, why did I get bumped down to 4th in line to pick? I could've had Mirko!


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

I could have had him in the first round aswell, i wannt him.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

So is it really my turn? Someone let me know for sure before I blurt out my pick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

vushvush said:


> wait... what..... I was next in line before, why did I get bumped down to 4th in line to pick? I could've had Mirko!


Yeah, sorry about that. 

Since no one had picked yet, I decided to regenerated the numbers because I was too lazy in reorganizing the order.

It is your turn WouldLuv2FightU.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

K I'll take Lyoto Machida


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I will take Jon Fitch.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Alright I debated back and forth about my pick and I have decided to pick Captin America. Randy"The Natural"Couture.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I personally move for two things. UFN 8 be counted for on the score charts. If a members gets his pick in on time, they will score points for UFN 8.

Extend the Draft to 6-7 rounds. I mean we have got only 9 people now, all of whom are fairly active. I think we can 6-7 rounds of pretty decent people.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i thought ufn s already did count, if not i think they should change it to ufcs and ufns


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think they do, I just said that because I think it _may_ not be counted because the draft won't be over by then.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Crokid, you are up. The last pick was made at 9 21pm Pacific last night. You have 12 hours and 20 minutes. Brownpimpin, if Crokid hasn't picked by 9:21 Pacific, I say its your pick.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Crokid, please pick when you see this.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Shouldn't I have gotten cro cop since i would have been the next pick in the first round after the person who picked him?

Well then ill take Andrei Arlovski


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i now have 13 points with evans win in the second round if i'm correct

3 points for on the card
5 points won the fight
5 points finish in 2nd round
13 points total earned

i believe the way i scored it is right, correct me if you think i'm wrong


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Brownpimp, 
you are up. You may already have your picks in to Rated but just wanted to get this thread up at the top again


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Tito Ortiz


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Erm...Captain Austral, your up!


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

awesome rated has my points up, i guess i'm the only one to make a profit from ufn? ha ha wouldluvtofightu has negative one thanks to herring


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

libertywrestler said:


> awesome rated has my points up, i guess i'm the only one to make a profit from ufn? ha ha wouldluvtofightu has negative one thanks to herring


yea herring is an asshole


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Tito Ortiz for me.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Pick agian, I already took him.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

Jens Pulver


----------



## AlexPR123 (Dec 31, 2006)

Am I too late to get back in the draft, this was getting too slow thats why I didnt check it sorry


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

AlexPR123 said:


> Am I too late to get back in the draft, this was getting too slow thats why I didnt check it sorry


Hm, I guess that makes sense. You stopped replying to the draft cuz it was slow, which in turn caused it to go even slower. And now that we got rid of all the slow ones you want back in?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Killer G, your up!


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

We're on to round 4 guys.

WouldLuvToFightU, you are up.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

shit....hmm...I think I will have to go with Marquardt.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Joe Stevenson.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Soleks, your up. Let's get this going quick guys.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Soleks, your up. Let's get this going quick guys.


With ya 100%. 24 hrs then move to the next guy. Not saying I hope that happens to you Soleks.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok haven't really seen much of what this guy can do but I'm looking for a pick so I'll go for Tyson Griffen.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Captain_Austral, your up man.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bump this so you can see it.


----------



## vushvush (Oct 15, 2006)

I love how WL2FU gets 10 points post UFN 8 ..... that's fuuny :laugh:


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

hermes franca


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Killer G, your up man.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I should seriously not have to bump this.


----------



## KillerG (Nov 14, 2006)

I sent a PM detailing 4 of the fighters i would pick next, i was and are presuming one of them (the first one im guessing) is my next pic. I thought that was the reason for the PM!!! 

So im guessing its the person after me now?


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

KillerG said:


> I sent a PM detailing 4 of the fighters i would pick next, i was and are presuming one of them (the first one im guessing) is my next pic. I thought that was the reason for the PM!!!
> 
> So im guessing its the person after me now?


Why don't you post who your pick is so the next person can go and not worry about picking your pick? Rated does a good job updating once a day, I don't think any of us should expect more than that from the other.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree, Killer G just post a pick now, so that way we can get this going quick.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Alright, updated. Keep up the fast pace guys.

I had classes from 9am-9pm today so excuse me for the late update.

*Edit:* Yeah, I know it is also a bit cheap to award points to those who pick fighters that have already won at UFC8. The draft was started very early but just went very slowly. My initial intentions was to have it done by UFN8 and so I just kept with this idea even though it was not finished.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Travis Lutter


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Liberty Wrestler, your up. This is going pretty quick, good job guys.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

I play alot of different fantasy sports as I am sure some of you do. We need the ability to drop and add people IMO. Dunno if the other leagues will do that but I think it is necessary. I don't like the idea of trading, though. I say if your guy gets injured you should have the option to drop them and pick someone else up. I mean a real injury, not just a loss. I would also be okay if someone picked someone that may just be fighting 1 exhibition fight in the UFC or may not be fighting at all (But the rumor was so hot when we started this ). I need more time to think about chances for people to take advantage (which we want to avoid)

Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I think all picks should be final. And then later on we can have a "rookie" draft, tradings etc. etc. It's not fair that you made a bad move and now you get a free pick.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

I think we need to finish this thing and worry about that stuff afta. We should have it done by saturday night.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

I agree, once again, pick whenever u see this liberty wrestler.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

i already sent my picks in and now it's someone elses turn


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^Didn't see that, Soleks your up.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bumped for Soleks.


----------



## Soleks (Jul 15, 2006)

Sorry about that guys computer burned out. I'm going to pick Josh Burkman. Now whats the deal if he just fought ? I don't think we should be allowed to have points from a previous fight even though it was just a couple of days ago. Up to you guys.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I decided that you still earn the points.

The draft was going too slowly or else it would have been done before UFN8.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Forrest Griffin.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

wanted to revive this from the 3rd page


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Captain Austral was up, but correct me if I am wrong, but his pick is moved to the bottom now? 

So I am guessing Crokid is up now.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

sorry bout the wait i had a hockey game, ummm ill take Spencer Fisher then i guess. you dont have to count the fight night points.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

CroKid said:


> sorry bout the wait i had a hockey game, ummm ill take Spencer Fisher then i guess. you dont have to count the fight night points.


Well, I am trying to give Captain more time. I already sent him a PM.

But anyways, if you pick Fisher, I will be including the UFN 8 so you will be -1pts ... just to let you know.


----------



## Captain_Austral (Oct 12, 2006)

If it's still my turn ill take eddie sanchez, hopefully he doesnt get to hurt tonight and has a few good fights later this year.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

Rated said:


> Well, I am trying to give Captain more time. I already sent him a PM.
> 
> But anyways, if you pick Fisher, I will be including the UFN 8 so you will be -1pts ... just to let you know.



Ok then dont put fisher in. Give me Terry Martin, and in all fairness, for me don't count the points. or if i have to i guess ill keep fisher.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

That's fine.

I have updated the standings and picks. *Please make sure that I did not make an error in the tally. If I have made a mistake, please inform me of it immediately.*


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Bump. And I suggest we do more rounds, there are still some decent fighters out there.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

WL2FU, are you up now? Maybe you have sent in your pics to Rated. 

Whats going on guys?


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

If I am up give me a little bit I need to think about it


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^Um you were supposed to pick like two days ago, I think your time is up.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

One more to go.

I don't think I will do another round ... this took forever. =\


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Dennis Silver


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

damn libertywrestlers team is unreal, i hate you for having a sick team.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

lol, thanks i guess, but my fighters might be in for some tough bouts rumor is that evans might fight chuck at ufc 71 or 72, that i might take as a loss and i don't know about grove or okami either


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated!

I realized that the pinned topic was deleted for some reason. Hope I tallied the points correctly, please notify me of any mistakes.


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

can you get it stickied again?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't know what happened. The thread about the draft got unsticky'd for some reason.

I will contact a moderator about it, but I cannot remember who it was.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

It was asskicker, and I could be wrong but I think I should have 35 points, not 32. Here's how I figured

+3 for appearing on the card for:
Lyoto, Kampmann, Marquardt, Herring
Total of 12 points.

+5 for winning the fight for:
Kampmann, Marquardt, Lyoto
Total of 15 points.

+6 for winning in the first round for:
Kampmann
Total of 6 points.

+3 for winning a unanimous decision for:
Lyoto, Marquardt
Total of 6 points.

-4 for losing a fight for:
Herring

So I got 35 correct? If not that's cool I was just double checking and happened to notice.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Yup, you are correct.

I updated it again.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Not to complain or anything, but shouldn't I be at 15?

Matt Hughes = 11
Tim Sylvia = 4

?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

brownpimp88 said:


> Not to complain or anything, but shouldn't I be at 15?
> 
> Matt Hughes = 11
> Tim Sylvia = 4
> ...


Hmm, I may have been mistaken.

I thought the title fight was already considered to be on the card point so you only get 5-4 = 1.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Bump!

Someone removed the sticky again. =|


----------



## Punishment 101 (May 4, 2006)

is it too late to get in ?


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

waaayy to late. we were done this soo long ago and it took forever to do .


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

The past two PPVS have not treated me very nicely. only one of my guys got a victory not good. update soon posssibly?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated


----------



## libertywrestler (Sep 24, 2006)

dang i'd be even farther ahead if it weren't for that stupid upset, thanks alot crocop


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated! The top 5 players are pretty close, it's still anyone's title.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Question Rated, how long is thing going till? I got so many fighters with fights coming up, I want to redeem myself.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

End of the year, then I'll restart with more players this time. I added prizes for the winners too. 

For next year's draft pick, I'll ask people to donate money to a pot and then I'll divide up the money, etc. (I'll also donate some of my own money as well).


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

^Cool, sounds good.


----------



## royalking87 (Apr 22, 2007)

damn to late


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated!

Please also check out my other forum game: http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/18643-ufc-74-gambling-pool.html


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sign me up 4 the nex one


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

War Joe Stevenson! I need the points baby. Damn, if only Tito won last night.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

Damn, a few of us got some points last night on this one. I only bring this up because Siver won in a prelim fight. For the record, if Killer G is still around I would donate some of my points to his fighter that "lost" last night. Then again if Liberty Wrestler hasn't had his points counted for Couture then I would rethink that and say "F*ck Hamill, an L is an L."


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Lol, no donating points. It is what it is. I updated the stats again.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated.

Next time, this will be better and I'll make sure that all of the rosters are active. It feels like such a waste of time doing this since 5/9 of the people in this are inactive.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Updated!


----------



## RcCoLa (Oct 17, 2007)

Ahh, I guess I'm too late. When's my next chance to get in it?


----------



## Nobilis (Sep 8, 2007)

RcCoLa said:


> Ahh, I guess I'm too late. When's my next chance to get in it?


Yeah any chance of setting up a 2008 game?


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

When are you guys doing this again?


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm definitely doing a 2008 draft. It will be bigger, better, and more organized. I talked to a moderator and we will have a larger prize at the end.

I'll probably add more to the current prize though since I earned a lot of points within this year. When I made this forum, I only had like 500k. xD


----------

